# portata



## Seainterpreter

Ciao a tutti,

sto traducendo un testo su un sistema che confina, convoglia e tratta le emissioni di impianti di conglomerati bituminosi.
Ho dei problemi con la parola "portata" in questa frase:

il sistema di aspirazione per convogliamento e trattamento della miscela è costituito da un elettroventilatore con portata calcolata in relazione alle caratteristiche dell’impianto. La gestione delle portate e della velocità dipende da un software.

Il mio tentativo:

el sistema de aspiración para la conducción y el tratamiento de la mezcla  se compone de un ventilador eléctrico cuyo caudal depende de las características de la planta. La gestión del caudal y de la velocidad depende de un software.

Non sono sicura di aver capito a cosa si riferisca portata, credo intenda la capacità disponibile per il flusso, ma chiedo il vostro aiuto.

Qualcuno ha una soluzione migliore?

Grazie mille e buon pomeriggio


----------



## Neuromante

Yo usaría "capacidad"

Te señalo que el texto original y tu traducción *NO* tienen el mismo significado. Desde la palabra "miscela" hasta el punto y seguido.


----------



## Seainterpreter

Hola Neuromante,

gracias por tu respuesta.



 ¿cuál sería el error de significado? Se compone?

Gracias


----------



## kleberito

"Volumen" non mi sembra affatto cosi male.


----------



## Neuromante

"Volumen" hace referencia al tamaño del aparato.

Seainterpreter: En primer lugar seria "la conducción y tratamiento", sin el segundo artículo. En caso contrario estarías iniciando una segunda oración en vez de dar un listado.

Y después: Has cambiado todos los verbos usando otros que no tiene ninguna relación y algún sustantivo no tiene el mismo significado . ¿Cuando preguntase "se compone" estás preguntando si se comprende? Si la pregunta es esa, la respuesta debería ser "Sí, se comprende, pero *NO* tiene nada que ver con el original en italiano. Es un texto completamente distinto, podrías haber puesto algo sacado de Italo Calvino y se parecería sólo un poco menos"


----------



## Seainterpreter

Neuromante said:


> "Volumen" hace referencia al tamaño del aparato.
> 
> Seainterpreter: En primer lugar seria "la conducción y tratamiento", sin el segundo artículo. En caso contrario estarías iniciando una segunda oración en vez de dar un listado.
> 
> Y después: Has cambiado todos los verbos usando otros que no tiene ninguna relación y algún sustantivo no tiene el mismo significado . ¿Cuando preguntase "se compone" estás preguntando si se comprende? Si la pregunta es esa, la respuesta debería ser "Sí, se comprende, pero *NO* tiene nada que ver con el original en italiano. Es un texto completamente distinto, podrías haber puesto algo sacado de Italo Calvino y se parecería sólo un poco menos"



Hola Neuromante,

te pregunté si el error era el verbo "se compone" en mi propuesta de traducción, no si se comprende la frase. La frase en italiano, dicho en plata, dice que el sistema de aspiración está constituido por un ventilador eléctrico y que la capacidad del ventilador eléctrico depende de las características de la planta. Me gustarÍa entender qué cambiarías tú para que el significado sea el mismo que el de la versión italiana.

Gracias,

Sea


----------



## kleberito

Neuromante, el volumen al que me refiero es la cantidad que el ventilador es capaz de manejar, no me refiero al aparato en si. Es decir, podria usarse de igual manera, caudal, volumen o cantidad.


----------



## Neuromante

kleberito said:


> Neuromante, el volumen al que me refiero es la cantidad que el ventilador es capaz de manejar, no me refiero al aparato en si. Es decir, podria usarse de igual manera, caudal, volumen o cantidad.





Seainterpreter said:


> Hola Neuromante,
> 
> te pregunté si el error era el verbo "se compone" en mi propuesta de traducción, no si se comprende la frase. La frase en italiano, dicho en plata, dice que el sistema de aspiración está constituido por un ventilador eléctrico y que la capacidad del ventilador eléctrico depende de las características de la planta. Me gustarÍa entender qué cambiarías tú para que el significado sea el mismo que el de la versión italiana.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Sea


Sí, entre otros errores

il sistema di aspirazione per convogliamento e trattamento della miscela è costituito da un elettroventilatore con portata calcolata in relazione alle caratteristiche dell’impianto. La gestione delle portate e della velocità dipende da un software.

*El sistema de aspiración por *_¿¿¿¿mediante????_* transmisión y tratamiento de la mezcla, está compuesto por *_¿¿¿consiste en???_*  un ventilador eléctrico con su capacidad calculada en relación a las características de la instalación. La gestión de las distintas *_(Tienes que añadir esta palabra u otra con significado parecido por culpa del "portate" en plural)_* capacidades y de la velocidad depende de*_ (lo gestiona sería mejor)_* un software.*

Como puedes ver la frase es muy distinta. Parece que huiste de la traducción "en paralelo" y elegiste palabras que sólo equivalen a primera vista.

E "impianto" no es planta". Es instalación o sistema 



kleberito said:


> Neuromante, el volumen al que me refiero es la cantidad que el ventilador es capaz de manejar, no me refiero al aparato en si. Es decir, podria usarse de igual manera, caudal, volumen o cantidad.


Tendrías que ampliar la información "El volumen de X en Y" sino, en esta frase, tal y como está escrita, te refieres al tamaño del aparato


----------



## kleberito

Que otra informacion podrias querer si la mezcla es la unica que se mueve gracias al ventilador? Por tal motivo, volumen no precisa de introduccion, ni de ninguna aclaracion, ni x ni y ni ninguna otra...


----------



## Seainterpreter

Gracias Kleberito por tu ayuda.

Neuromante: gracias por tu propuesta de traducción y tiempo. En la última frase, no me gustaba repetir “gestiona” dado que ya lo utilicé al comienzo (la gestión de las capacidades etc.) y opté por “depende”. No estaba segura de la palabra “portata” y eso condicionó mi intento de traducción.

En cuanto a "planta", encontré ese término con el significado de "impianto" junto con "instalación" y pensé que los dos se pudiesen utilizar como sinónimos.


Gracias a todos y saludos


----------



## kleberito

Un placer poder ayudar Seainterpreter.

Saludos y hasta la proxima.


----------



## Neuromante

kleberito said:


> Que otra informacion podrias querer si la mezcla es la unica que se mueve gracias al ventilador? Por tal motivo, volumen no precisa de introduccion, ni de ninguna aclaracion, ni x ni y ni ninguna otra...


Si el sustantivo inmediatamente anterior a "portata" es "elettroventilatore", cuando hablas de "tamaño" se debe entender que te refieres al de éste, a su volumen.


----------



## kleberito

Neuromante said:


> Si el sustantivo inmediatamente anterior a "portata" es "elettroventilatore", cuando hablas de "tamaño" se debe entender que te refieres al de éste, a su volumen.


 No entiendo por que le das la vuelta, casi casi parece que quisieras rascarte la oreja izquierda con la mano derecha...mas vamos al asunto, el sustantivo "elettroventilatore" no determina ni exige que se refiera al mismo, a pesar del ventilador o mejor dicho su capacidad este directamente relacionada a las caracteristicas del aparato "impianto", es el volumen/capacidad/cantidad/caudal de lo que estamos hablando, es decir, de aquello que resulta del esfuerzo del ventilador para poder empujar la mezcla. Lee detenidamente el parrafo entero y con otros ojos y de seguro veras todo mas claro.
Grande abrazo.


----------



## Neuromante

"De un ventilador eléctrico con su capacidad..." ¿No será que eres tú quien debe de ver el texto con otros ojos? Yo estoy, simplemente, hablando de la construcción de las frases en español y de qué va con qué.

Además: La frase deja claro que esa capacidad está controlada por un software


----------



## kleberito

Perdoname neuromante, pero apenas ahora veo que necesitas, te urge tener la razon...en fin, cuando he usado las alrternativas volumen/capacidad/cantidad/caudal era apenas para hacer evidente la idea de na masa en este caso la mezcla que gracias al ventilador comandado por un software empuja, no he dicho en ningun momento que la palabra mas acertada seria "capacidad" en ningun momento dije tal cosa, de hecho yo me incline por "volumen" pues me parece mas adecuado quando se ha de referir a masas sean tangibles o intangibles.
Grande abrazo..


----------

